# Texas Cigar Festival



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Texas Cigar Festival 

When: Saturday April 24, 2010
Where: Houston, TX
Time: 6:30PM – 10:30PM 
The Texas Cigar Festival will be an exciting cigar event with an even more impressive setting. Sitting just on the edge of the heavily wooded Memorial Park sits an eight story parking garage. With it’s huge flat surface eight floors in the air and panoramic views of the Galleria area, the stage for this event stands to be larger than life. Twenty of the finest cigar companies combined with excellent food, fine wines and spirits will give five hundred customers an evening they will never forget.

See Serious Cigars website for more info...


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

So...who is going at 100 bucks a pop, plus tax. I went to one a few years back and you see real smokers and wanabe smokers. The wanabe's are there because they can afford it.


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Don't know, never paid a $100 to go to one. Suppose to be a take off of the CigarFest that CI put's on. Just thought I would throw it out there and see what the comments were. The list of vendors has grown from what's on the web...


----------



## Grammaton (Aug 26, 2009)

This is something I'd like to go to, but probably won't, and shortly after will wish I hadn't missed it.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

If Ron from Serious is throwing it then I would think it will probably be pretty awesome.


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Stogie said:


> If Ron from Serious is throwing it then I would think it will probably be pretty awesome.


Ron did put it together and he has it well planned. I talked to him several times while he was putting it together. He had a lot of input from his customers. Cigars, drinks and food. Going to be some door prizes to boot. I'm going to give it a shot.


----------



## jeffjr_1977 (Sep 27, 2008)

Cypress said:


> So...who is going at 100 bucks a pop, plus tax. I went to one a few years back and you see real smokers and wanabe smokers. The wanabe's are there because they can afford it.


"real smokers and wanabe smokers" whats that crap all about??? One of the greatest things about cigars is hanging out and having a good time. I didn't realize that we were being judged?


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Who wants to sponser me?


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

Cypress said:


> So...who is going at 100 bucks a pop, plus tax. I went to one a few years back and you see real smokers and wanabe smokers. The wanabe's are there because they can afford it.


 so...since I got my ticket, how do I know if I am a "real" or "wannabe" smoker??


----------



## DaddyC (Mar 21, 2010)

I am really looking forward to going to the festival..I consider myself a moderate to serious cigar smoker being part of the "club" has its advantages. At first I was a little shocked with the ticket price, then I realized the price would keep out those who would just come to be there and those who actually have an interest in cigars. I want to be around people that share an interest not those who are just looking for something to do..


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

DaddyC said:


> I am really looking forward to going to the festival..I consider myself a moderate to serious cigar smoker being part of the "club" has its advantages. At first I was a little shocked with the ticket price, then I realized the price would keep out those who would just come to be there and those who actually have an interest in cigars. I want to be around people that share an interest not those who are just looking for something to do..


 the price isnt that bad considering you do get 20 sticks that night among other freebies im sure!! btw welcome to Puff!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

ARCHAIC said:


> so...since I got my ticket, how do I know if I am a "real" or "wannabe" smoker??


I wasn't trying to pick a fight or make a judgment on anyone. The point I was trying to make was the real smokers appreciate smoking a cigar and try to learn more about it. The Wannabe's that were there didnt care to smoke or learn and a few told me that they were there only because for the status of being around others.

I realize I may have offended people but would like to drop this and apologize to everyone who I may have offended.


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

Cypress said:


> I wasn't trying to pick a fight or make a judgment on anyone. The point I was trying to make was the real smokers appreciate smoking a cigar and try to learn more about it. The Wannabe's that were there didnt care to smoke or learn and a few told me that they were there only because for the status of being around others.
> 
> I realize I may have offended people but would like to drop this and apologize to everyone who I may have offended.


 no worries man!! I understand where you are coming from, but honestly I dont see the extremely casual smoker droppin 100$ to go to an event. I saw my fair share of people at the holiday party that were there for no other reason than to try and be seen & look cool. I watched a guy ask the Altadis rep what Altadis was!!

I am bummed that it is not gonna be on the roof of the parking structure anymore!! But im sure the back lot at Serious will be done up right! Anyone have any clue what happend?? Why Houston had a problem with the event going on in the Galleria area?


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

[/QUOTE]I am bummed that it is not gonna be on the roof of the parking structure anymore!! But im sure the back lot at Serious will be done up right! Anyone have any clue what happend?? Why Houston had a problem with the event going on in the Galleria area?[/QUOTE]

Yea I was lkind of looking forward to it being in the Galleria area. The City would not issue a permit for the event because of the location. The store location will be just fine and Ron will have it done up right.

Back to the Holiday party yes there were a lot people there for the free food and drinks. Folks that were not even smoking a cigar...


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

it will be good to get a chance to meet some fellow puff members in person!!


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

I am in, baby!


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> I am in, baby!


 Nicely done! I am curious as to how many other Puff members are gonna be there


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I'll be there when Serious has it in Fort Worth! ; )


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

ARCHAIC said:


> Nicely done! I am curious as to how many other Puff members are gonna be there


We'll have a roll call sometime before next Saturday.


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> We'll have a roll call sometime before next Saturday.


 that works for me, seein as how the wife is pregnant & cant go with me it would be nice to meet some BOTL's there so I know who to invite into the VIP area if my name gets drawn!


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

ARCHAIC said:


> that works for me, seein as how the wife is pregnant & cant go with me it would be nice to meet some BOTL's there so I know who to invite into the VIP area if my name gets drawn!


Mine is 5 months. Not that she would have come anyway...


----------



## flyin'glass (Feb 24, 2010)

The Texas Cigar Festival is being held April 24th in Houston. See the seriouscigars website.

I live along the Wasatch Front, which for those geographically challenged, is not close. I have a ticket to said festival for which I paid $100.00 Cigars given out will be worth $160.00. Some incredible people will be in attendance, again see the site. Wow. Sadly, I can no longer attend.

The ticket is yours IF 

1. you will actually use the ticket, 
2. promise not to sell it
3. donate donate at least half a dozen nice (not top shelf) cigars to Smelvis for the Troops, 

The first person to confirm these conditions via reply has the ticket. I would like the ticket to be in the mail by Tuesday to ensure it's arrival.

Regards,

A Noob who wants to help.


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Wife and I will be there. It will be a good time. I say we get some good pics and post em up...


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

I'll take it.



flyin'glass said:


> The Texas Cigar Festival is being held April 24th in Houston. See the seriouscigars website.
> 
> I live along the Wasatch Front, which for those geographically challenged, is not close. I have a ticket to said festival for which I paid $100.00 Cigars given out will be worth $160.00. Some incredible people will be in attendance, again see the site. Wow. Sadly, I can no longer attend.
> 
> ...


----------



## flyin'glass (Feb 24, 2010)

Bigtotoro said:


> I'll take it.


It's yours Bigtotoro!


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

flyin'glass said:


> It's yours Bigtotoro!


I see you do not have PM access so you can email me at my [email protected]


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Strick said:


> Wife and I will be there. It will be a good time. I say we get some good pics and post em up...


I am all for that. I am going to come straight home that night and take pics of all the swag from the goodie bags for posting.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Just bought my ticket so I will be there too. Hope to see some of you guys. Be there with my Puff cap on and a video camera in hand.


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

Stogie said:


> Just bought my ticket so I will be there too. Hope to see some of you guys. Be there with my Puff cap on and a video camera in hand.


 Bravo may brotha!! its gonna be a blast!! anyone happen to know any of the prizes being given away??


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

ARCHAIC said:


> Bravo may brotha!! its gonna be a blast!! anyone happen to know any of the prizes being given away??


Not off hand but knowing Ron they will be good. They are almost sold out so look out for a good time...


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Ron always throw a heck of a party, food and spirits are always great. I will be interviewing him about the event because it is a big deal getting all those manufacturers there at the same time.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm looking forward to the video Daniel! I wish this was in FW!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Kevin Keith said:


> I'm looking forward to the video Daniel! I wish this was in FW!


Thanks I will try to get there early to shoot some video of what it looks like before the crowd hits too.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I wish I could make it but I am already in Colorado Springs. I am defiantly going to have to make events in Houston once I get settled in. Although, I may likely go in the winter as it would be the warm season for me. LOL


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Cypress said:


> I wish I could make it but I am already in Colorado Springs. I am defiantly going to have to make events in Houston once I get settled in. Although, I may likely go in the winter as it would be the warm season for me. LOL


Always fun smoking with you SAM.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Ok...Mouseketeer role call!
Bigtotoro
mikevember


----------



## Grey7 (Jan 23, 2010)

Got my ticket


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

gonna be there


----------



## mikevember (Oct 16, 2009)

See you gentlemen this evening ! I am ready for my first big cigar event.


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

I'll be there.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

See you guys there!


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

There are a lot of people here. Standing next to the smokinghotcigarchick. *ROWR*


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Pics in a few hours. Total home run of an event.


----------



## Grey7 (Jan 23, 2010)

Awesome event. Got to meet Jonathan Drew and Sam Leccia! nice guys


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

The as of yet unreleased Liga Privada Dirty Rat.

Bought this one in the shop. I've never even seen one in person.


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

That Texas Pecan coffee is f-in AWESOME!!!


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Made up some for Laura this morning and it WAS damned smooth.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Great event and a ton of fun. Great getting to meet some of you.


----------



## Brad C (Apr 26, 2010)

Just got back to good ol WYoming from the Texas Cigar Festival... Loved the festival, Texas and getting to know many of you. Thanks Ron! fabulous event. Will be back!


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

The cigar fest was the best I've been to and it was great to see so many of my friends. And the cigar selection we received was great. Ron really knows how to throw a party. Thanks,


----------



## Serious South (Aug 9, 2008)

All of us at Serious Cigars want to thank those that attended this great event and making it such a success! Everyone had a great time and the cigar makers were even more impressed with the whole festival and meeting many of you in person.

We are already planning on another festival for 2011, so watch our site for info and dates for next year's big party.

We have a brief video of some of the early action on YouTube, but I can't post a link yet as I don't have enough posts on Puff.com to be allowed to do that. Perhaps one of you folks can find it on YouTube and post it here?

And we hope to have some more video and pictures from our photographer up on our web site very soon.

Again...*Thanks everyone!*


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

YouTube - Texas Cigar Festival 2010 presented by SeriousCigars.com


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

Nocturnus said:


> YouTube - Texas Cigar Festival 2010 presented by SeriousCigars.com


 HAHAHA my dumbass is totally in that vid. BTW you can see Stogie totally walk directly in front of the camera towards the end!! Awesome time!! *Thank you to Ron & EVERYONE at Serious for putting on yet another stellar event!*


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

I should have my video of the event edited within the next couple of weeks. It features some of the manufacturers that were there. Simply can't thank Ron enough for doing it right in Texas. Rock on Ron.


----------



## flyin'glass (Feb 24, 2010)

You guys are making me jealous....


----------

